# backup partizioni ssd per assistenza

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Devo spedire il mio notebook all'assistenza per problemi hardware.

Mi han detto di fare un backup perché il PC sarà resettato.

Ora io sulla SSD (device di boot sda) ho messo Gentoo (usando tutto l'SSD) al posto di windows che era presente originariamente. Windows è stato spostato sull'HD meccanico.

Devo quindi fare il backup di tutto l'SSD (e dei dati personali su HDD - ma questo non è un problema).

Per scegliere tra Windows e Gentoo scelgo da UEFI da quale HD fare il boot.

Quale metodo mi conviene utilizzare per ottenere un backup da cui ottenere la situazione odierna?

Spero di essere stato esauriente.

Grazie mille.

Andrea

----------

## Maxxx

Il backup dei dischi è abbastanza facile (io utilizzerei il comando "dd")... per quanto riguarda UEFI, che è situato in una memoria ROM sulla scheda madre, non vedo problemi perchè l'assistenza non dovrebbe cancellarti quella memoria, appunto perchè essa non è modificabile.

In caso di sostituzione della scheda madre, invece, la nuova scheda avrà sicuramente il suo proprio UEFI.

----------

## bandreabis

no niente di così drastico. Ma per "resettare" devono per forza cancellare partizioni e impostazioni del bios della SSD.

----------

## bandreabis

Tornato con le sue partizioni al loro posto.

In ogni caso avevo usato clonezilla per il backup.

----------

